# IEM to wear under helmet



## .jRay. (Dec 3, 2016)

I want to buy a good pair of iem that blocks out a lot of wind noise to wear under the helmet, it should have a very low profile so it doesn't come out when i wear the helmet. I liked the Mi Capsule earphones. Couldn't find more for such price. Budget is around 1.5k. 

PS: My helmet has a tight fit, hence they shouldn't protrude out.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2016)

You are probably asking to get into an accident.

If you only want to block out wind noise, why not get a pair of ear plugs instead?

You can check these out for cheap: 3M EPULTRA-P10 Ultrafit Noise or Hearing Reduction Ear plugs, Pack of 10: Amazon.in: Industrial &amp; Scientific


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 3, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You are probably asking to get into an accident.
> 
> If you only want to block out wind noise, why not get a pair of ear plugs instead?
> 
> You can check these out for cheap: 3M EPULTRA-P10 Ultrafit Noise or Hearing Reduction Ear plugs, Pack of 10: Amazon.in: Industrial &amp; Scientific


I already use earplugs but i want to listen to some music too when i ride. I get bored of the silence sometimes.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2016)

Listening to music while driving is very dangerous son.

I know that a lot of people do it, but still, use some common sense.

That being said, I think your best bet would be any IEM with over-the-ears clips.

Disclaimer: I am not responsible for any mishaps that may occur due to wearing said IEMs while driving.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2016)

Don't use earphones while driving. Speaking from experience.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2016)

you could try KZ Ate, its over the ear so it wont fall out


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 4, 2016)

Just drop the idea buddy. It's very important to concentrate on the road while riding a bike than to listen to music. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Dec 4, 2016)

.jRay. said:


> I want to buy a good pair of iem that blocks out a lot of wind noise to wear under the helmet, it should have a very low profile so it doesn't come out when i wear the helmet. I liked the Mi Capsule earphones. Couldn't find more for such price. Budget is around 1.5k.
> 
> PS: My helmet has a tight fit, hence they shouldn't protrude out.



Don't use earphones while driving.Use earphones only if you are not driving I have seen too many people lose their life.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 4, 2016)

Okay since so many of you suggested that its not safe, im dropping the idea. Now can you suggest a good all round pair of iem for the same budget. Comfortable for long use and great sound quality and build quality.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2016)

Listening to music while driving is a stupid idea.

One has to stop at the left of the road while driving even to answer phone calls.

So many have died in such a way.

Even one of dear friend, while driving a car was busy changing the music channels got run over by a bus.
His mother, sister were badly injured while he died on the spot.



Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2016)

if you have that big of a budget, go for soundmagic e10s or e10c


----------



## Minion (Dec 4, 2016)

.jRay. said:


> Okay since so many of you suggested that its not safe, im dropping the idea. Now can you suggest a good all round pair of iem for the same budget. Comfortable for long use and great sound quality and build quality.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk



How much you are willing to spend?


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 4, 2016)

Minion said:


> How much you are willing to spend?


My budget is around Rs 1.5k



Nerevarine said:


> if you have that big of a budget, go for soundmagic e10s or e10c



Both are out of the budget, Where did you read that i have that big of a budget? :/


----------



## icebags (Dec 4, 2016)

many people use iems in road to achieve sound isolation, while riding bus /train etc. if u want to remove ur attention from road while driving, then it could be fatal for both u and the people walking on road.

so it's best that you dropped that idea.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2016)

E10C is meant to cost Rs 2k, E10s probably costs a little less, difference is E10s doesnt have mic


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 5, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> E10C is meant to cost Rs 2k, E10s probably costs a little less, difference is E10s doesnt have mic



I found E10C for 3k on snapdeal amazon and 2.9k on flipkart. Will have to wait for them to fall


----------



## High-Fidelity (Dec 5, 2016)

Buy joyroom jr-e103, better than soundmagic.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 5, 2016)

.jRay. said:


> Okay since so many of you suggested that its not safe, im dropping the idea.



Something makes me feel you have not. I wonder what that is (maybe it's the rest of your message? Who knows). As many have said already, roads are filled with idiots. We do not need more.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 5, 2016)

Nipun said:


> Something makes me feel you have not. I wonder what that is (maybe it's the rest of your message? Who knows). As many have said already, roads are filled with idiots. We do not need more.




Also dropped it because of the inconvenience to change tracks while on the go, will get a helmet headset probably in future.


----------



## lywyre (Dec 7, 2016)

I used to use hp h2300, had very low profile and did not hamper putting my helmet on.
I don't listen to music while driving, or even attend a call. I use it only to block the wind while on a long drive as these were very comfortable even if I wore for three hours.

After it wore down, I am yet to find it online from a genuine seller. I sometimes find it for Rs. 900 or above on Amazon/FK/SD. But the street price for it is, I guess, only Rs. 799/-. I bought it on offer for Rs. 550/- from FK in 2013.

It is always safe to stop and attend a call even if the roads are void of traffic.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 9, 2016)

lywyre said:


> I used to use hp h2300, had very low profile and did not hamper putting my helmet on.
> I don't listen to music while driving, or even attend a call. I use it only to block the wind while on a long drive as these were very comfortable even if I wore for three hours.
> 
> After it wore down, I am yet to find it online from a genuine seller. I sometimes find it for Rs. 900 or above on Amazon/FK/SD. But the street price for it is, I guess, only Rs. 799/-. I bought it on offer for Rs. 550/- from FK in 2013.
> ...



Those were one of my favorite pairs. Vfm unlike any other. I'm looking for them too. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chetan1991 (Apr 8, 2017)

Sorry for reviving a dormant thread, but I think my idea has merit.

Why don't you try bone conducting earphones? That way you can listen to music and be aware of the surrounding at the same time! Putting on IEMs would be like asking for an accident.


----------



## icebags (Apr 8, 2017)

^ probably not wearing those under helmet anymore.


----------

